# Cutest animal round three : Panda or Hedgehog?



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Panda's won the last round against Koala's, so who gets your vote this time?

The Panda? with two wins under it's belt?










Or the newcomer? THE HEDGE HOG!


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Pandas are the shit.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

IGNORE THIS THREAD!:crazy:

I FORGOT TO PUT A POLL ON IT!:angry:

IF SOMEONE COULD DELETE IT, I WOULD BE THANKFUL! :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ignore the thread? Whatever could that mean?


----------

